# Pattern problems with Mossberg 835



## sandmanbooth (Mar 18, 2013)

I just bought a Mossberg 835 Saturday and tried it out today and was very unhappy with the results so far.  I tried a Carlson turkey choke and the choke that came with it.  Shot Winchester Supremes, Federal Premiums and Hevi 13s.  All 3 inch and 5 shot.  Best I got at 40 yards was 10 pellets in the head.  Any ideas on how to improve this?  Choke suggestions?


----------



## head buster (Mar 18, 2013)

Hevi 13 #7. Try those with the choke that came with it. Brad C can tell you a lot more withy the 835. You could also contact William at SumToy and get you a choke from him.
You're gonna see better results with HTL than with lead (pattern density)


----------



## dfurdennis (Mar 18, 2013)

i shoot the 835 with 3 1/2 #6 its a pretty deadly combo with the ulti full choke tube that comes with the gun


----------



## JLow10 (Mar 18, 2013)

I shoot a mossberg 835 as well.  Shoots pretty well with the choke it came with and really any 3 and 1/2 inch shell at about 35 to 40 yds.


----------



## strutlife (Mar 18, 2013)

I have an 835. Been using a jellyhead .690 shooting Nitro company shells 3 1/2 with 5,6,7. Killed 3 birds last year with it. Really got into patterning real good this year. Just bought an Indian creek .675. Gonna shoot Friday, a lot of different shells, and will let u know what best results I get. Also ordered some Spectra shot shells today gonna try.


----------



## MackUSCG (Mar 18, 2013)

Is it the 21" barrel?


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 18, 2013)

Probably the best advice I can give you is to buy one of these 3 chokes.  Tru Glo SSX(Strut Stopper Xtreme) .670 would be your cheapest route for under $40 shipped.  From my findings, they shoot Hevi-13 3.5" 2.25oz #7 loads as good as any choke currently on the market that I myself have tested for 10" numbers.  300 or more in the 10" at 40yds.  And it's a superb cold weather shooting choke at least in my 835 barrel.  Indian Creek BDS(Black Diamond Strike) .675 is another good shooting choke.  Again right around the 300 mark with the loads I mentioned.  Pure Gold .670 is another good shooting choke.  Probably around 280 to 300 or more just depends on your barrel.  But this choke tends to give the most even 20" numbers vs the other chokes.  

If you can come acrossed an old original .676 Star Dot, I would strongly suggest you buy it over the other chokes I mentioned.  

I like shooting the Hevi-13 3.5" 2.25oz #7 loads.  But Hevi-13 #6's or MagBlends will work for you, too.  The patterns just won't be as dense due to the fact there is way less shot.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## JLow10 (Mar 18, 2013)

Not trying to criticize but y shoot 3" when u got a gun that will shoot 3 and 1/2" shells?  Just wondering what the logic is behind that or do u just prefer 3" shells?


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 18, 2013)

The Jelly Head .690 I had did right at around 270 in the 10" at 40yds with the loads I mentioned above.  It shot a very good turkey killing pattern at 40yds inside the 20".  It would be another good choke.


----------



## Todd1700 (Mar 18, 2013)

Try Hevi-13 6's, 7's, or mag blends. Never understood going bigger than 6's in any denser than lead shot. Yeah 5's will out penetrate 6's but they will not out pattern 6's. The 6's will hold a good pattern out farther than the 5's and kill turkeys as far as they will hold a dense enough pattern. Get some 3 1/2 shells. 

My 835 likes the Hevishot choke made by the same people that make Hevi-13. So there is one more choke to consider.


----------



## JimLandt (Mar 19, 2013)

sandmanbooth said:


> I just bought a Mossberg 835 Saturday and tried it out today and was very unhappy with the results so far.  I tried a Carlson turkey choke and the choke that came with it.  Shot Winchester Supremes, Federal Premiums and Hevi 13s.  All 3 inch and 5 shot.  Best I got at 40 yards was 10 pellets in the head.  Any ideas on how to improve this?  Choke suggestions?



In addition to what everyone else mentioned, are you shooting at a big enough piece of paper to tell where your greatest pattern density is? Most of your pattern could be high, low, left or right if you're only shooting at a head target. Try a bigger piece of paper, if you haven't already. Your point of aim might be different from your point of impact. If that's the case, you either need a different sight, different shooting form or Kentucky windage. I can't tell so far from your discription. It might not be the choke.


----------



## roscoe54 (Mar 19, 2013)

I had a problem with mind to only to find out the sight need to be adjusted.


----------



## MackUSCG (Mar 19, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> Probably the best advice I can give you is to buy one of these 3 chokes.  Tru Glo SSX(Strut Stopper Xtreme) .670 would be your cheapest route for under $40 shipped.  From my findings, they shoot Hevi-13 3.5" 2.25oz #7 loads as good as any choke currently on the market that I myself have tested for 10" numbers.  300 or more in the 10" at 40yds.  And it's a superb cold weather shooting choke at least in my 835 barrel.  Indian Creek BDS(Black Diamond Strike) .675 is another good shooting choke.  Again right around the 300 mark with the loads I mentioned.  Pure Gold .670 is another good shooting choke.  Probably around 280 to 300 or more just depends on your barrel.  But this choke tends to give the most even 20" numbers vs the other chokes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good advice here.  But if it's the short 21" barrel like my 835 tactical the Kicks GT is what I shoot.  I've tried em all and this is the best I could come up with for my gun. Winchester Supreme 3.5" 2oz of #6's.  Oh Lord I told you to use Lead here comes the  LOL!!


----------



## sandmanbooth (Mar 19, 2013)

MackUSCG said:


> Is it the 21" barrel?



It has a 24 inch barrel.


----------



## sandmanbooth (Mar 19, 2013)

JLow10 said:


> Not trying to criticize but y shoot 3" when u got a gun that will shoot 3 and 1/2" shells?  Just wondering what the logic is behind that or do u just prefer 3" shells?



First gun I've had that shoots 3.5 shells. Already had all those I shot in 3 inch and figured there was no use in buying new ones.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 19, 2013)

JimLandt said:


> Todd, In addition to what everyone else mentioned, are you shooting at a big enough piece of paper to tell where your greatest pattern density is? Most of your pattern could be high, low, left or right if you're only shooting at a head target. Try a bigger piece of paper, if you haven't already. Your point of aim might be different from your point of impact. If that's the case, you either need a different sight, different shooting form or Kentucky windage. I can't tell so far from your discription. It might not be the choke.



This is my first thought as well too when folks start mentioning turkey targets.. I would get some contractors paper from Home Depot or if you do not plan on doing a ton of shooting our Dollar General sells much smaller rolls of packaging paper for 1 dollar.. 

I would start off at 15-20 yards with a *good rest*and a cheap dove load if it looks fine put the big paper at 40 and load an H 13 and shoot at a dot in center of target.


----------



## sandmanbooth (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I plan on trying a bigger target today to check my sight a little better. I do think it was shooting high and right a little. I'll try to post an update tonight.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 19, 2013)

Just because you can shoot 3.5's don't mean you have to.  

what's wrong with 10 pellets in the kill zone.  

Still amazes me how we killed turkeys with 2 3/4 in 6 shot at 40 yards years ago when I was in high school.  Using a single shot 20 ga at that.

try a jellyhead and 6 shot


----------



## sea trout (Mar 19, 2013)

sandmanbooth said:


> Thanks for the tips. I plan on trying a bigger target today to check my sight a little better. I do think it was shooting high and right a little. I'll try to post an update tonight.



my 835 likes to shoot to the right.
my step dad was gonna teach me to shoot it because he's law enforcement expert tactical training man.....ya.... well he's a great guy and means well and he is very knowledgeable......any way his shots landed to the right also.
and i shoot lefthanded and he shoots right handed
i changed sight twice and it does the same thing
i'm actually thinking of scopeing it

good luck with yours!!
i like the true glo choke. it's very affordable and available at bass pro.
and i would try some 2 1/2's if i were you


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine shoots a little high and to the left. My brother's shot a little to the right. We scoped them both and they're dead on now though.


----------



## sea trout (Mar 19, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> Mine shoots a little high and to the left. My brother's shot a little to the right. We scoped them both and they're dead on now though.



that sounds good. i've been thinking of a scope.


----------



## devin25gun (Mar 19, 2013)

My 835 also shoots high to the right.  I bought a set of adjustable tru glo sights and a kicks .670 choke and its a new gun.  Sometimes its easy to overchoke 835's.  Mine shoots around 280 to 300 pellets in a 12 circle at 40 yards. Try using a larger sheet off paper to see where its concentrating the shot.  Even with a modified choke it should kill at 30 yards given the shot is hitting where u aim it.  Good luck !!


----------



## JLow10 (Mar 19, 2013)

Imo any size shell can kill a bird but the biggest has more pellets which gives u more room for error.  Shoot a 3 and 1/2 inch shell and u may 15 pellets instead of ten in that circle.  It only takes one pellet to kill them but if u can take advantage of the extra pellets it seems the more logical approach.  Again as i said before not criticizing just trying to give an educated answer.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 20, 2013)

wouldn't smaller shot and gauge size give you more pellets too?


----------

